# Up-arrow on quotes stopped working



## jefmcg (6 Oct 2017)

I'm using Chrome on a mac. Sometime in the last few days (I think) the little up arrow on quotes





stopped working. If the quote is from a post on another page, then the link takes me there. If it's on the same page, then it doesn't anymore.

it still works fine on Safari, so this is a Chrome (or @jefmcg) specific issue.

Anyone else seeing it? And fix suggestions? 

Tx


----------



## Shaun (6 Oct 2017)

This is a known issue with Chrome 61. I'll be updating CC with a fix over the weekend. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

